# Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juni 2011)

*Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

*Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Bevor ihr weiter lest, Für Schäden die ihr Hardware, euch oder anderen zufügt die durch das befolgen dieses Reviews entstehen übernehme ich, Aquatuning oder die Forenbetreiber keinerlei Verantwortung.

Inhalt
1. Wofür eigentlich ersetzt man die Standardkühler ?
2. Aber was ist sinnvoll zu Kühlen ?
3. Demontage der Kühler
4. Montage der Kühler
5. Der Nutzen
6. Übertaktungs Werte
7. Fazit

Noch vor einigen Jahren war es so das nur die CPU einen Kühler hatte. Aber mittlerweile sind die Chipsätze so leistungsstark geworden das sie ebenfalls eine Kühlung brauchen. Das tritt besonders bei Mainboards auf die auf Gaming oder Overclocking abzielen. Hier findet man immer öfter auch Lüfter auf den Kühlern. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist zum Beispiel das Asrock Deluxe 3 oder 4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kühlt zusätzlich noch ein kleiner 40 mm Lüfter die Northbridge und die Spannungswandler. So kam man bald auf die Idee diese Kühler durch Wasserkühler zu ersetzen. So möchte hier untersuchen was es bringt wenn man sich so eine Kühlung einbaut.

*1. Wofür eigentlich ersetzt man die Standardkühler ?*

Doch wozu sollte man sich überhaupt Sorgen um die Abwärme der Chipsätze und Spannungswandler machen? Ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Mainboard-Hersteller, ein Mainboard zu liefern, dass ausreichend gut gekühlt ist, um selbst noch in einem passiv gekühlten System seiner Arbeit nachzugehen? Leider Nein, denn selbst wenn es so wäre, zeigen viele schlecht gekühlte Systeme, dass sie selbst einem Standard-Dauerbetrieb nicht standhalten. Das betrifft nicht nur die Gamer und Bench Systeme, deren Heatpipe-gekühlten Chipsätze im laufenden Betrieb dennoch die 100° C erklimmen können (je nach Chipsatz), sondern mittlerweile auch viele Standard-Systeme, deren Kühlkörper aus finanziellen Erwägungen unterdimensioniert sind. Und nicht zuletzt stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Lebenserwartung. Geht es nämlich nach dem Hersteller, dann muss lediglich der Garantiezeitraum überbrückt werden.

Natürlich erhofft man sich auch eine Leistungssteigerung des Systems damit man die CPU noch ein paar MHz höher bringen kann als wie sie vielleicht zur Zeit läuft.

*2. Aber was ist sinnvoll zu Kühlen ?*

Für einige Mainboards gibt es bereits fertige Komplett Kühler. Hier wird die South und Northbridge gekühlt.

Zusätzlich werden auch die Spannungswandler gekühlt. Solche Kühler gibt es allerdings nicht für jedes Board. Deshalb müssen die meisten auf universelle Kühler zurück greifen. Dadurch hat man aber eine höhere Flexibilität bei der Auswahl was man kühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn bei den meisten Mainboards wird die Southbridge nicht sonderlich warm, denn über ihr erfolgt lediglich der Datentransfer und die Datensteuerung zwischen den Anschlüssen (z.B PCIe). So reicht dort der Standard Kühler aus. Weiterhin kann man Probleme bekommen wenn man den Southbridgekühler ersetzt. Denn dann kann es sein das man im Falle eines Sli Systems seine zweite Grafikkarte nicht mehr anstecken kann.

Die Northbridge sollte man schon Kühlen. Denn deren Aufgabe besteht in der Synchronisierung und Steuerung von breitbandigen Datentransfers wodurch sie in der Regel Relativ warm werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ferner hat man noch Spannungswandler auf den Mainboard. Diese benötigen ebenfalls eine gute Kühlung da sie bei modernen Boards sehr warm werden. Über ihnen werden die 12V vom Netzteil auf z.B. die 1,2V für einen Prozessor oder einen Grafikchip umgewandelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Häufig sind auch die Spannungswandler Kühler mit dem Northbridgekühler über einer Heatpipe verbunden wodurch man faktisch gezwungen wird beide Kühler um zu Rüsten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Demontage der Kühler*

Die meisten Mainboard Kühler sind mit sogenannten Push Pins befestigt. Diese sind durch Löchern in dem Mainboard durchgesteckt und halten so Schraubenlos den Kühler auf den Chip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Demontage dieser kann unter Umständen ein Problem sein. Oftmals sind diese sehr fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Am besten versucht man die Pushpins so zusammen zu drücken das sie wieder durch ihr Loch passen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist kommt man kaum umhin sie etwas zu zerstören. Am besten schneidet man ein Beinchen der Pushpins mit einen Seitenschneider ab wodurch man sie gut entfernen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss man unbedingt darauf achten das man bei der Demontage keine Leiterbahnen des Mainboards beschädigt. Natürlich sollte man auch vor dem Umbau des Ganzen das Mainboard ausgiebig auf Fehler untersuchen und es auch einmal im Betrieb gehabt haben.

Manchmal sind die Kühler auch mittels Wärmeleitkleber mit den Chips Verklebt. Diese Kühler zu demontieren ist noch gefährlicher als mit Pushpins. Denn durch die mechanische Belastung beim demontieren kann der Chip Kaputt gehen.

Am besten legt man das Board in einer Plastiktüte und verschließt diese gut. Anschließend kommt das Board für eine Weile in den Tiefkühler. Nach ein paar Stunden nimmt man das Board heraus und bewegt den Kühler langsam abwechselnd in und entgegen der Uhrzeiger Richtung. Dadurch kann man den Kühler entfernen. Unter Umständen muss man aber diese Prozedur wiederholen.

Sollte das ganze keinen Erfolg bringen kann man noch das Board eine Weile bei 50 °C in den Backofen legen und ebenfalls Versuchen danach die Kühler zu entfernen.
Bei diesen Methoden muss man immer darauf achten das am Board sich kein Kondenswasser befindet und das man sich vor dem angreifen des Boards entlädt (Heizungsrohr angreifen.)

*4. Montage der Kühler*

Den passenden Kühler für sein Board montiert man nun so wie es in der beiliegenden Dokumentation des Kühlers aufgeführt ist (dies kann sich je nach Kühler und Board unterscheiden).

Im Testsystem mussten die Kühler mittels Schrauben die durch die ehemaligen Pushpinslöcher gesteckt und verschraubt wurden befestigt werden.
Hier bei sollte man darauf achten die Kühler nie zu Fest oder zu Locker zu montieren. Denn beides kann den Chip beschädigen. Weiterhin muss man darauf achten das der Kühler alles richtig abdeckt und die Wärmeleitpads gut sitzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Sinnvoll ist es ebenfalls die Anschlüsse schon vor dem einbauen der Kühler zu montieren. Und wenn es möglich ist auch die Verschlauchung möglichst weit vor zu bereiten. Denn auch hier können wieder Belastungen austreten die das Board beschädigen können. Die Reihenfolge in der die Kühler im Kreislauf liegen ist egal da bis auf ein 0,4 ° C die Temperatur überall im Kreislauf gleich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Der Nutzen*

Aber was bringt der Kühler Wechsel nun eigentlich ?
Um das zu vermitteln muss erst einmal das Testsystem vorgestellt werden.
Dieses bestand aus einem AsRock deluxe 3 welches einen AM 3 Sockel hat. Weiterhin kam ein AMD 1090T mit 4 GHz und zwei GTX 470 im Sli betrieb zum Einsatz.

Das besondere, die Grafikkarten und die CPU werden jeweils über einen separaten Kreislauf gekühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mainboard kühler wurden In dem CPU Kreislauf mit eingebaut da dieser kühler als der Grafikkarten Kreislauf ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekühlt werden nur die Northbridge und die Spannungswandler. Die Southbridge Kühlung ist aufgrund des Sli Betriebes nicht möglich.Als Kühler kamen Anfitec Kühler zum Einsatz.

Als Ergebnis des Umbaus konnte festgestellt werden das die Temperatur im Gehäuse um bis zu 15 ° C , je nach Belastung des Systems, sank. Dadurch ist eine bessere Kühlung bei innen liegenden Radiatoren möglich.
Weiterhin entfiel der Lüfter der auf den Standard Kühler montiert war wodurch das ganze System ein wenig leiser wurde.
Die Temperaturen der CPU änderten sich nicht. So lief sie bei 24 °C Raum Temperatur vor wie nach dem Umbau bei 4 Ghz unter Prime mit 35 °C. Die Chipsatztemperatur ablesen war etwas schwieriger. Da kein Tool möglich Richtigen Werte liefern konnte. So nahm ich die Werte aus dem Bios an. Diese lagen vor dem Umbau bei 55 ° im normal betrieb und nach Prime bei lag die Temperatur bei 72 ° C. Nach dem Umbau lag die Temperatur konstant bei 28 ° C. Eine deutliche Temperatur verbesserung ist also bemerkbar.

*6. Übertaktungs Werte*

Jetzt haben wir gesehen was eine Chipsatzkühlung bei der Temperatur ausmacht. Aber hat die Kühlung Auswirkungen bei der Übertaktbarkeit der Komponenten ? Oder wirkt sich das ganze nicht auf das System aus ?

Wir verwenden wieder das gleiche Test System. Dazu wäre nur noch zu sagen das als RAM 4x2 GB G.skill RAM mit 1600mhz und CL 7-8-7-24 zum Einsatz kam. Als Netzteil wurde ein Antec True Power mit 750 W benutzt.

Ohne Chipsatzkühlung erreichen wir 4 GHz auf der CPU bei 1,4 V. Dieser Wert ist Primestaple und Alltags tauglich und lief mehrere Wochen so ohne Probleme.

Um diesen Wert zu erreichen wurde Der Multiplikator der CPU hoch gesetzt. Der PCIe Takt wurde von 100 auf 103 angehoben. Der HT Link liegt bei 2000mhz und der NB Takt wurde auf 2400 eingestellt ohne das die Voltage erhöht wurde. Der RAM wurde auf seinen Werten belassen. Weiteres höher stellen der Werte ist zwar möglich aber nach 20 – 40 Minuten Prime schaltete sich der PC einfach ab. In Spielen und anderen Anwendungen waren selbst 4,3 GHz noch stabil (mit angepassten Spannungen). Nach den Einbauen der Kühler liefen diese Werte ebenfalls noch ohne Probleme. Eine Takt Erhöhung auf 4,1 GHz stürzte Prime mit einen Bluescreen nach 2 h ab. Mit einer leichten Spannungserhöhung liefen auch die 4,1 GHz stabil. Bei 4,2 und 4,3 GHz konnte beobachtet werden das sie trotz Spannungserhöhung mit einen Bluescreen abstürzten. Allerdings nur in Prime und nach ca. 1,5 h. Eine weitere Erhöhung auf 4,4 GHz war mit meiner CPU nicht mehr möglich.

Den NB Takt konnte ich ebenfalls auf 2600 MHz anheben ohne das es Probleme gab. Dies ging jedoch mit einer Voltage Erhöung einher.

Um zu sehen was eine solche Kühlung bringt wenn man eine CPU hat die keinen Freien Multi hat. Dazu benutzte ich einen AMD 1055t mit der selben Hardware.
Diese CPU lief ohne Kühlung stabil mit 3,9 GHz Das jedoch mit 1,5 V. Mit einer Chipsatzkühlung Konnte bei gleicher Voltage eine Erhöung des Taktes auf 4,2 Ghz erfolgen. Natürlich musste dazu die Taktwerte der Chipsätze und des RAMs  angepasst werden um ein stabiles Ergebnis zu erreichen. Ich denke hier ist auch der Grund zu suchen weshalb eine Chipsatzkühlung vor allem bei CPUs ohne freien Multi effektiv ist. 

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das die Werte abhängig von der Verwendeten Hardware ist und bei jedem individuell sind da jeder Chip, CPU etc. verschieden in seine OC Eigenschaften ist. 

*7. Fazit*

Wie man anhand der Werte sehen kann bekommt man durchaus ein Kühleres und unter Umständen leiseres System als wenn man die Standardkühler behält. Das ganze erkauft man sich aber auch mit einem Garantie Verlust und der Gefahr bei der Montage sein Board zu zerstören. Jedoch erreicht man auch eine geringfügige Steigerung der Übertaktbarkeit des Systems. In wie weit man das benötigt oder in Kauf nimmt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich möchte mich für die freundliche Unterstützung bei Aquatuning bedanken.


----------



## Speed-E (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Sehr schöner und gelungener Test .


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Schön gemacht
Mein nächstes Board wird wohl auch wieder Wassergekühlt sein


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Schöner Test


----------



## Meat Boy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Guter Test, aber ich bleibe lieber bei der Luftkühlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Noch vor einigen Jahren war es so das nur die CPU einen Kühler hatte.



Ich kenn ja auch Leute, bei denen "Neulich" vor drei Jahren war, aber mal ehrlich: Die letzten komplett Kühlkörperlosen Desktop-Mainboards hab ich ~2003 gesehen und die Abwärme ist schon länger nicht mehr gestiegen (im Vergleich zu Nforce heute sogar niedriger)



> Bestes Beispiel dafür ist zum Beispiel das Asrock Deluxe 3 oder 4.



Asrock hat rund ein dutzend Boards mit diesem Namenszusatz.




> Leider Nein, denn selbst wenn es so wäre, zeigen viele schlecht gekühlte Systeme, dass sie selbst einem Standard-Dauerbetrieb nicht standhalten. Das betrifft nicht nur die Gamer und Bench Systeme, deren Heatpipe-gekühlten Chipsätze im laufenden Betrieb dennoch die 100° C erklimmen können (je nach Chipsatz), sondern mittlerweile auch viele Standard-Systeme, deren Kühlkörper aus finanziellen Erwägungen unterdimensioniert sind.



Hab jetzt keine große Testübersicht, aber sowohl professionelle Workstation- als auch Einsteigerplatinen kommen regelmäßig komplett ohne Spannungswandlerkühlung aus und zu späten Sockel 775 Zeiten (bei gleichen CPU-TDPs wie heute) hat Gigabyte offiziell zugegeben, die dicken Dinger nur zu verbauen, weil die Kunden das gerne sehen wollen, nicht weil es technisch Sinn macht. Mein Board hab ich unter Lukü auf 40-50°C  bekommen und mir kann sicherlich niemand übertrieben Gehäuselüftung vorwerfen.



> Die Northbridge sollte man schon Kühlen. Denn deren Aufgabe besteht in der Synchronisierung und Steuerung von breitbandigen Datentransfers wodurch sie in der Regel Relativ warm werden kann.



Anm.: Mit Ausnahme des AM3 gibt es keine aktuell kaufenswerte Plattform mehr, die diese Funktionen dem Chipsatz überlässt. Bestätigungen für "in der Regel" habe ich so auch keine - wie gesagt: Meine erfriert eher.



> Ferner hat man noch Spannungswandler auf den Mainboard. Diese benötigen ebenfalls eine gute Kühlung da sie bei modernen Boards sehr warm werden.



Spannungswandler halten i.d.R. problemlos 100 °C aus und brauchen somit keine Kühlung, wenn sie "warm" werden. (zugegeben: Meine sind unterfordert und deswegen nicht zum Vergleich geeignet)



> Die Demontage dieser kann unter Umständen ein Problem sein. Oftmals sind diese sehr fest.



Tipp: Push-Pin weiter durch sein Loch drücken, dann lassen sich die Widerhaken eigentlich immer zusammendrücken. Fest dürfen die nämlich nicht sein, sonst wären sie nie durchs Board gekommen - sie verhaken sich aber gerne am Rand des Loches, solange sie dagegen gezogen werden.



> Am besten legt man das Board in einer Plastiktüte und verschließt diese gut. Anschließend kommt das Board für eine Weile in den Tiefkühler. Nach ein paar Stunden nimmt man das Board heraus und bewegt den Kühler langsam abwechselnd in und entgegen der Uhrzeiger Richtung. Dadurch kann man den Kühler entfernen. Unter Umständen muss man aber diese Prozedur wiederholen.



Für das Board schonender und deswegen als Vorstufe empfehlen: System erst warmspielen, dann Kühler demontieren.



> Die Reihenfolge in der die Kühler im Kreislauf liegen ist egal da bis auf ein 0,4 ° C die Temperatur überall im Kreislauf gleich ist.



Das ist eine SEHR präzise Festlegung für einen Wert, der in größeren Bereichen schwankt und den die meisten nicht einmal mit der hier suggerierten Genauigkeit messen können...



> Die Chipsatztemperatur ablesen war etwas schwieriger. Da kein Tool möglich Richtigen Werte liefern konnte. So nahm ich die Werte aus dem Bios an.



Bist du sicher, dass deine Northbridge überhaupt einen internen Temperaturfühler hat und du nicht "System"-Werte von einem x-beliebigen Onboardsensor misst? (der natürlich massiv von einer sinkenden Gehäusetemperatur profitieren könnte)


Aber nettes Fazit


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

wie bekommst du die 2 unterschiedlichen farben hin

naja bei AM3 und 1156/55 und 1366 ist die chipset kühlung meistens nur show, solang man nicht ein all inclusive Mobo hat, wird das chipset, was bei intel eigentlich nur der southbridge ist, kaum stapaziert


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm.: Mit Ausnahme des AM3 gibt es keine aktuell kaufenswerte Plattform mehr, die diese Funktionen dem Chipsatz überlässt. Bestätigungen für "in der Regel" habe ich so auch keine - wie gesagt: Meine erfriert eher.


 
Jopp, deshalb werden die AM3 NB's gerne (auch mit zügigem Luftzug) mal so um die 80-90 Grad heiss (hab ich bei 3x Am3 Boards festgestellt), die Kühler haben ein poröses Wärmeleitpad und einen mässigen Anpressdruck zum Chip. Dennoch wurde bei mir die Kühler so heiss dass ich eine Blase am Finger erlitt durch das anfassen dessen.. 

Obs was bringt die NB,SB, Spawas zu kühlen mag ich bezweifeln da man ja auch 2 Jahre Garantie hat, welche beim Kühlerwechsel verloren geht. Dennoch finde ich es für den Enthusiasten ansprechend, durch Optik und "Technik" und der Bencher kriegt vielleicht noch ein paar extra MHZ raus..

Wer genug Geld in der Kasse hat, soll zuschlagen. Im High-end, Luxusbereich sollte man eh immer besser fragen "Warum nicht?" Denn nötig ist es auch nicht einen Computer zu haben und zu zocken

Die Kühler zu wechseln ist übrigens ein Kinderspiel, wenn man keine 2 Linke Hände hat (als Rechtshänder) und eine Spitzzange + WLP, hat man in 15min. alle 3 Kühler gewechselt.

Hier mein Gigabyte mit dem EK Waterblocks Set. Ein Extra-Radi schadet übrigens nicht! (Alter PC, alte Bilder )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

sin die am3 er so heiss?


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dieses bestand aus einem AsRock deluxe 3 welches einen AM 3 Sockel hat. Weiterhin kam ein AMD 1090T mit 4 GHz und zwei GTX 470 im Sli betrieb zum Einsatz.



Jetzt bin ich verwiert!! AM3 & SLI ?


Aber ein echt schöner Test


----------



## Timmynator (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Afaik gab es mal ein custom BIOS, was das erlaubte. Ich meine er hätte das in seinem Tagebuch erwähnt...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



> Ich kenn ja auch Leute, bei denen "Neulich" vor drei Jahren war, aber mal ehrlich: Die letzten komplett Kühlkörperlosen Desktop-Mainboards hab ich ~2003 gesehen und die Abwärme ist schon länger nicht mehr gestiegen (im Vergleich zu Nforce heute sogar niedriger)



2005 hab ich das letzte gesehen  Also nur 6 Jahre her. Du meinst das ist Alt und nicht mehr in betrieb ? Gehe einmal in einen PC laden und schaue dir an was dort zur Reperatur rum steht. Da ist unter umständen 2005 noch ziemlich Jung.... 



> Asrock hat rund ein dutzend Boards mit diesem Namenszusatz.


Das lässt sich jedoch ziemlich einschränken wenn man den Sockel betrachtet. Aber beim nächsten mal schreib ich extra für dich die Seriennummer mit auf 



> Hab jetzt keine große Testübersicht, aber sowohl professionelle Workstation- als auch Einsteigerplatinen kommen regelmäßig komplett ohne Spannungswandlerkühlung aus und zu späten Sockel 775 Zeiten (bei gleichen CPU-TDPs wie heute) hat Gigabyte offiziell zugegeben, die dicken Dinger nur zu verbauen, weil die Kunden das gerne sehen wollen, nicht weil es technisch Sinn macht. Mein Board hab ich unter Lukü auf 40-50°C  bekommen und mir kann sicherlich niemand übertrieben Gehäuselüftung vorwerfen.


Tja und warum liest man dann hin und wieder das so ein Teil abgefackelt ist ?
Die Teile haben keinen Sinn auf in office Maschienen. Aber wenn OC ins spiel kommt würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wollen.



> Anm.: Mit Ausnahme des AM3 gibt es keine aktuell kaufenswerte Plattform mehr, die diese Funktionen dem Chipsatz überlässt. Bestätigungen für "in der Regel" habe ich so auch keine - wie gesagt: Meine erfriert eher.


Und die nicht kaufwerten ? Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Ab Sockel 1156 glaub ich liegt das ganze mit in der CPU. (genaue erklärung spare ich mir hier da wohl jeder weiß was gemeint ist.)


> Spannungswandler halten i.d.R. problemlos 100 °C aus und brauchen somit keine Kühlung, wenn sie "warm" werden. (zugegeben: Meine sind unterfordert und deswegen nicht zum Vergleich geeignet)


CPUs halten auch 100 ° aus und Nvidia GPUs schalten erst bei 110 ° ab....  warum also die Teile so enorm Kühlen ? 


> Tipp: Push-Pin weiter durch sein Loch drücken, dann lassen sich die Widerhaken eigentlich immer zusammendrücken. Fest dürfen die nämlich nicht sein, sonst wären sie nie durchs Board gekommen - sie verhaken sich aber gerne am Rand des Loches, solange sie dagegen gezogen werden.


Ins Board rein ist auch nicht das Problem gewesen aufgrund der Form. Jedoch raus war einfach nicht so einfach wie es bei den anderen war die ich sonst so hatte wie zb bei CPU Kühlern etc. Jedenfalls haben die sich stehts verhackt das ganze schien mir wie eine Übermaß Passung zu sein.



> Das ist eine SEHR präzise Festlegung für einen Wert, der in größeren Bereichen schwankt und den die meisten nicht einmal mit der hier suggerierten Genauigkeit messen können...


Schön das du dabei warst und mein System so genau kennst. Hast du noch gesehen wo ich meinen Blauen Kuli beim Basteln hin gelegt habe ? Du warst doch dabei oder ?



> Bist du sicher, dass deine Northbridge überhaupt einen internen Temperaturfühler hat und du nicht "System"-Werte von einem x-beliebigen Onboardsensor misst? (der natürlich massiv von einer sinkenden Gehäusetemperatur profitieren könnte)


Viele Boards haben keinen jo da wird der Wert entweder berechnet oder seltener von einen anderen Sensor abgelesen und dann eben übernommen.
Manche Boards jedoch haben so einen Sensor. So hate ich mich erkundigt und da sagte man mir das dieses Board einen solchen Sensor hat.



> wie bekommst du die 2 unterschiedlichen farben hin


Antwort



> Jetzt bin ich verwiert!! AM3 & SLI ?


Antwort



> Afaik gab es mal ein custom BIOS, was das erlaubte. Ich meine er hätte das in seinem Tagebuch erwähnt...


Fast noch einen Versuch hast du 

Achja vorvorletzter Beitrag


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

Uiuiui  Sehr ausführlich und Klasse geschrieben 

Ich Erinner mich noch als vor ca. 8 Jahren nur eine Handvoll boards keine Kühler hatten  dann zu 8800GTX Zeiten hatten plötzlich alle Boards laute kleine Lüfterchen und heute ist wieder alles Passiv


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Fast noch einen Versuch hast du



Na dann halt ein Patch. Auf jeden Fall eine Custom-Lösung, wenn man dafür extra ein zweites OS im Bootmanager hat...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 2005 hab ich das letzte gesehen  Also nur 6 Jahre her. Du meinst das ist Alt und nicht mehr in betrieb ? Gehe einmal in einen PC laden und schaue dir an was dort zur Reperatur rum steht. Da ist unter umständen 2005 noch ziemlich Jung....



Wenn das deine Zielgruppe ist, dann bringst du mit Wakü aber das falsche Thema 



> Das lässt sich jedoch ziemlich einschränken wenn man den Sockel betrachtet. Aber beim nächsten mal schreib ich extra für dich die Seriennummer mit auf




Es gibt Leute, die wollen ihre Leser informieren.
Und es gibt Leute, die machen sich über Leser lustig, die nicht automatisch bei einer allgemeinen Aussage zum nächsten Bild scrollen, auf die Webseite des Mainboardherstellers wechseln und den Chipsatz nachschlagen um anschließend beim Chipsatzhersteller die technischen Daten recherchieren und dann mit einer zufälligen Auswahl anderer Chipsätze abgleichen, um herauszufinden, ob die "allgemein" Aussage, auch wirklich allgemein haltbar ist.




> Tja und warum liest man dann hin und wieder das so ein Teil abgefackelt ist ?
> Die Teile haben keinen Sinn auf in office Maschienen. Aber wenn OC ins spiel kommt würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wollen.



Zitat Niemand der Zweite:
"Das betrifft nicht nur die Gamer und Bench Systeme, ..., sondern mittlerweile auch viele Standard-Systeme, ..."

Vermutlich ist der Leser auch hier aufgefordert, erstmal zu recherchieren, welche deiner beiden allgemein gehaltenen und zueinander widersprüchlichen Aussagen im konkreten Fall stimmt?

Im übrigen lese ich arg selten davon, dass ein Mainboard bei normalem Betrieb "abfackelt". Genaugenommen lese ich es so selten, dass man geradezu von einer ungewöhnlich hohen Haltbarkeit von Mainboards im Vergleich zu z.B. Grafikkarten ausgehen muss, und ein Fall, bei dem sich der Ausfall eindeutig auf Überhitzungen im Bereich SW zurückführen ließ, ist mit seit Ende des flächenmäßigen ELKO-Einsatzes gar nicht mehr begegnet.



> Und die nicht kaufwerten ? Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Ab Sockel 1156 glaub ich liegt das ganze mit in der CPU. (genaue erklärung spare ich mir hier da wohl jeder weiß was gemeint ist.)



"nicht kaufenswert" = Sockel 1366. Ein X58, der mit SLI und OC belastet wird, kann einiges an Wärme entwickeln. Bei allen So1155, 1156 und FM1 Chipsätzen gibt es keine leistungshungrigen Northbridgefunktionen auf dem Board mehr, was vielen Leuten aber weiterhin nicht klar ist. (insbesondere da viele Oberklasse So1155 Boards ja trotzdem einen nichts-Kühl-Körper im Bereich der typischen Northbridgeposition präsentieren)



> CPUs halten auch 100 ° aus und Nvidia GPUs schalten erst bei 110 ° ab....  warum also die Teile so enorm Kühlen ?



Mit Ausnahme von Mobile-CPUs wäre mir keine bekannt, die eine Oberflächentemperatur von 100 °C mitmacht, ohne zu throtteln - und das ist dann eben auch schon ein Zeichen vom Erreichen grenzwertiger Temperaturen. Spannungswandler dagegen halten Spitzentemperaturen von afaik 130-150 °C aus. D.h. bei 100 °C ist man tatsächlich noch im gelben Bereich, bei 80 °C im grünen. Für ne GPU wären 100 °C vermutlich auf längere Zeit tödlich, 80 °C warm und erst <70 °C gut. Ne CPU wäre bei real 80 °C schon ein Stück außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen und hätte erst bei real 60 °C ein bequemes Polster.
Weiter runterkühlen tut man beide i.d.R., weil man sich aufgrund der ungenauen Sensoren oft nicht sicher sein kann, wie kalt sie denn nun wirklich sind und weil man übertakten möchte. Manchmal auch, weil einem irgend n Scherzkeks erzählt hätte, mehr als 50 °C wären bedenklich für ne GPU.



> Ins Board rein ist auch nicht das Problem gewesen aufgrund der Form.



Ich rede von raus und die von dir beschriebenen Probleme hatte ich bei jedem zweiten der vielen, vielen Plastikpins, die ich entfernen wollte. Der von mir beschriebene Tipp war in 99% der Fälle erfolgreich. Mag sein, dass deine Kühler ein weiterer Sonderfall sind, mir sind ansonsten nur die SECC2 Gehäuse unangenehm in Erinnerung geblieben (die sind so steif, dass man die Widerhaken nicht von der Platinenrückseite abheben kann). Auf alle Fälle würde ich davon ausgehen, dass zumindest ein Teil der anderen Nutzer nicht derartige extremen Pins vorfindet.



> Schön das du dabei warst und mein System so genau kennst. Hast du noch gesehen wo ich meinen Blauen Kuli beim Basteln hin gelegt habe ? Du warst doch dabei oder ?



Das einzige, wo ich dabei war, war, als ich eine allgemein verfasste Passage in einem von dir verfassten, allgemeinen Thread zu Chipsatzkühlung gelesen habe, in der eine geradezu lächerlich erscheinenden Temperaturangabe gemacht wurde. Wo dein "Blauer Kuli" ist, ist mir schnurz piep egal. Wenn ich solch spektakuläre Einzelfälle lesen wollte, gäbs die im TB-Bereich tonnenweise.



> Manche Boards jedoch haben so einen Sensor. So hate ich mich erkundigt und da sagte man mir das dieses Board einen solchen Sensor hat.



Ein integrierter Sensor würde sich nicht von Board zu Board, sondern von Chipsatz zu Chipsatz unterscheiden. (Vermutlich sogar von Chipsatzserie zu Chipsatzserie.) Wenn identische Chipsätze bei einem Hersteller einen internen Sensor haben sollen und beim anderen nicht, dann würde ich im Zweifelsfall davon ausgehen, dass Support des ersteren selbst keine Ahnung hat. 
Das ist bei so einer technischen Frage leider, leider keine Seltenheit. Gigabyte musste ich mal zweimal fragen, ehe sie sich die PCIe-Funktionalität mal genau angeguckt und nicht einfach die schönste Antwort gegeben haben. Der Asus-Support hat auch nach Monaten Stein und Bein geschworen, dass die Controller auf ihren Boards bestimmte Funktionalitäten bieten, obwohl diese in der Praxis eindeutig nicht funktionierten und der Hersteller des Controllerchips nie einen Controller mit dieser Funktionalität gefertigt hat. Einen als "Chipsatz" beschrifteten Temp-Sensor zum internen zu deklarieren, wenn er in Wirklichkeit nur neben dem Kühlkörper liegt (was bei Lukü-Systemen ja durchaus wertvolle Temperaturhinweise gibt), ist da eine echte Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Na dann halt ein Patch. Auf jeden Fall eine Custom-Lösung, wenn man dafür extra ein zweites OS im Bootmanager hat...


 
Was man auch wieder entfernen kann 



> Wenn das deine Zielgruppe ist, dann bringst du mit Wakü aber das falsche Thema



Sorry ich habe keine Zielgruppe. Und ich denke es gibt wohl auser mir auch noch andere die über 13 sind und eine Wakü haben oder ?



> Es gibt Leute, die wollen ihre Leser informieren.
> Und es gibt Leute, die machen sich über Leser lustig, die nicht automatisch bei einer allgemeinen Aussage zum nächsten Bild scrollen, auf die Webseite des Mainboardherstellers wechseln und den Chipsatz nachschlagen um anschließend beim Chipsatzhersteller die technischen Daten recherchieren und dann mit einer zufälligen Auswahl anderer Chipsätze abgleichen, um herauszufinden, ob die "allgemein" Aussage, auch wirklich allgemein haltbar ist.


Und es gibt leute die jedes bisschen aufgeschrieben haben wollen jedes Staubkorn was auf den Kühlern liegt etc. Nur ob das 90 % der anderen leser auch interessiert ? So und so istes verkehrt was man macht. Ob ich nun alle Daten des Chipsatzes rein schreibe oder nicht es ist letztlich uninteressant da ich nur diesen einen haben was andere dinge deutlich wichtiger macht.



> Zitat Niemand der Zweite:
> "Das betrifft nicht nur die Gamer und Bench Systeme, ..., sondern mittlerweile auch viele Standard-Systeme, ..."
> 
> Vermutlich ist der Leser auch hier aufgefordert, erstmal zu recherchieren, welche deiner beiden allgemein gehaltenen und zueinander widersprüchlichen Aussagen im konkreten Fall stimmt?


Tja mein lieber Emo das kann wohl jeder sehen wie er will oder ?



> Im übrigen lese ich arg selten davon, dass ein Mainboard bei normalem Betrieb "abfackelt". Genaugenommen lese ich es so selten, dass man geradezu von einer ungewöhnlich hohen Haltbarkeit von Mainboards im Vergleich zu z.B. Grafikkarten ausgehen muss, und ein Fall, bei dem sich der Ausfall eindeutig auf Überhitzungen im Bereich SW zurückführen ließ, ist mit seit Ende des flächenmäßigen ELKO-Einsatzes gar nicht mehr begegnet.


Auch hier unterscheiden sich wohl unsere Erfahrungen. Gerade bei Boards auf dennen OC wurde habe ich schon einige Gesehen wo die Spannungswandler ein wenig deformiert aussahen aufgrund von wärme einwirkung.
Und ferner kannst du dich auch im TB bereich und im Wakü bereich umsehen. Hin und wieder trifft man auf einen Artikel bzw Beitrag der diese in deinen Augen Waghalsige These unterstützt.



> Mit Ausnahme von Mobile-CPUs wäre mir keine bekannt, die eine Oberflächentemperatur von 100 °C mitmacht, ohne zu throtteln - und das ist dann eben auch schon ein Zeichen vom Erreichen grenzwertiger Temperaturen. Spannungswandler dagegen halten Spitzentemperaturen von afaik 130-150 °C aus. D.h. bei 100 °C ist man tatsächlich noch im gelben Bereich, bei 80 °C im grünen. Für ne GPU wären 100 °C vermutlich auf längere Zeit tödlich, 80 °C warm und erst <70 °C gut. Ne CPU wäre bei real 80 °C schon ein Stück außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen und hätte erst bei real 60 °C ein bequemes Polster.
> Weiter runterkühlen tut man beide i.d.R., weil man sich aufgrund der ungenauen Sensoren oft nicht sicher sein kann, wie kalt sie denn nun wirklich sind und weil man übertakten möchte. Manchmal auch, weil einem irgend n Scherzkeks erzählt hätte, mehr als 50 °C wären bedenklich für ne GPU.



Und welche Spannungswandler halten 130 - 150 ° aus ? Hätte ich das geschrieben würdest du jetzt schreiben das ich genauer werden solle und die Daten aufschreiben müsste und so weiter und so fort. wie du aber auch schon festgestellt hast sind die Sensoren alles andere als genau. Wer sagt denn dann das die Werte die so angegeben sind und bei vlt 80 ° liegen nicht vlt real bei 100 ° liegen oder höher ?




> Das einzige, wo ich dabei war, war, als ich eine allgemein verfasste Passage in einem von dir verfassten, allgemeinen Thread zu Chipsatzkühlung gelesen habe, in der eine geradezu lächerlich erscheinenden Temperaturangabe gemacht wurde. Wo dein "Blauer Kuli" ist, ist mir schnurz piep egal. Wenn ich solch spektakuläre Einzelfälle lesen wollte, gäbs die im TB-Bereich tonnenweise.


Es tut mir wirklich leid das der Beitrag dir zu algemein ist aber nun wer hat dich gezwungen ihn zu lesen ?
Achja ich war es der eine Rundpn an alle Mods Admins und user geschreiben hat ihn zu lesen schon klar. Nur stellt sich aber noch die Frage was währe wenn ich ihn so geschrieben hätte das du damit zufrieden währst ?
95 % der anderen User währe alles zu wissentschaftlich gewessen und im endefekt müsste ich neben deinen Ausführungen noch mehr so lange beiträge beantworten wo ich im endefekt alles noch einmal erkläre nur eben in einer form die jeder versteht.




> Ein integrierter Sensor würde sich nicht von Board zu Board, sondern von Chipsatz zu Chipsatz unterscheiden. (Vermutlich sogar von Chipsatzserie zu Chipsatzserie.) Wenn identische Chipsätze bei einem Hersteller einen internen Sensor haben sollen und beim anderen nicht, dann würde ich im Zweifelsfall davon ausgehen, dass Support des ersteren selbst keine Ahnung hat.
> Das ist bei so einer technischen Frage leider, leider keine Seltenheit. Gigabyte musste ich mal zweimal fragen, ehe sie sich die PCIe-Funktionalität mal genau angeguckt und nicht einfach die schönste Antwort gegeben haben. Der Asus-Support hat auch nach Monaten Stein und Bein geschworen, dass die Controller auf ihren Boards bestimmte Funktionalitäten bieten, obwohl diese in der Praxis eindeutig nicht funktionierten und der Hersteller des Controllerchips nie einen Controller mit dieser Funktionalität gefertigt hat. Einen als "Chipsatz" beschrifteten Temp-Sensor zum internen zu deklarieren, wenn er in Wirklichkeit nur neben dem Kühlkörper liegt (was bei Lukü-Systemen ja durchaus wertvolle Temperaturhinweise gibt), ist da eine echte Kleinigkeit.



Tja nur steht eben normal lediglich der Support zur Verfügung. Ein anderer Weg an sichere Infos zu kommen ist dann deutlich langwieriger...


----------



## Malkolm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Du solltest Kritik dazu nutzen um deine Methoden zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls zu verbessern, anstatt sie als persönliche Anfeindung zu interpretieren und gehaltlose, man könnte auch sagen beleidigende, Äußerungen von dir zu geben.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Jepp, und der genaue Name des Boards/Chipsatzes is jetz wirklich net mit der Angabe "jedes Staubkorns" zu vergleichen sondern eine Information die nunmal einfach da rein gehört.

_______________
unterm Strich find ich aber, dass es gut is, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht und das alles schön mit Fotos und Erfahrungen dokumentiert hast. Allerdings würde es nix schaden, das ganze mal nach Ruyven's Empfehlungen hin zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (11. Juli 2011)

Jep der Board name ist immer gut zu erwähnen, mir ist mein msi g54.... (rest weis ich jetzt nicht) durchgeschmort nach 4 tagen oc trotz 180 luftis fürs board und ich weis bis heute nicht warum. Habe jetzt ne mb kühlung drauf weil 45 für mich besser fürs gewissen ist als die 76 vorher, ist aber jetzt nen asus p7p55d und das läuft jetzt schon monate unter oc


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

abgesehen von der uneinsicht des threaderstellers bezüglich der kritikpunkte (die ich durchaus angemessen finde), der einstellung das sein review über die kritik erhaben wäre und seine fiktiven werte verteidigt, denke ich das es es eine nette anleitung bietet, falls man wissen möchte wie man sein 'altes' sytem noch nen bissel pimpen kann. vorrausgesetzt man hat zeit und lust dort noch in eine entsprechende wakü zu investieren anstelle neuere hardware zu kaufen 
und wenn ich in nen pc laden gehe und dort 5-6 jahre alte rechner zur reperatur stehen sehe, dann würd ich nen monatslohn darauf wetten das die besitzer keine ahnung von wasserkühlung haben noch groß an der anschaffung einer solchen interesse bekundet


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Ach wie ich das liebe einer schreibt was und ein paar andere müssen das selbe nochmal schreiben....

Ich nehme mir durchaus Kritik an und finde sie sofern gerechtfertigt und begründet auch vollkommen ok, nur hab ich langsam genug das jeder denkt mich kritisieren zu müssen. Das fängt damit an das ein Mod das hier schreibt 





> Zitat Niemand der Zweite:


 und hört damit auf das jetzt noch behauptet wird das meine Werte fiktiv seine ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust drauf mir sowas vorwerfen zu lassen. Wenngleich ich im selben unterforum ebenfalls Reviews lesen darf dessen Ausführungen weitaus schlechter sind als die meinen. Nur gibt es da einen Unterschied dort ist es wohl ganz normal und alle sind damit einverstanden. Ich habe meine lektion gelernt und schreibe wenn dann nur noch Beiträge in dennen steht schön gemacht weiter so etc.

*Also das ganze schliesen und wenn der Mod gerade lust hat kann er auch gleich löschen mir egal.*


----------



## Malkolm (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenngleich ich im selben unterforum ebenfalls Reviews lesen darf dessen Ausführungen weitaus schlechter sind als die meinen.



Da muss ich dir in der Tat mal Recht geben. Es gibt da derzeit zwei aktuellere Threads mit sogenannten Reviews/Roundups, welche in der derzeitigen Form nicht in dieses Forum gehören, da sie fachlich fragwürdig sind und wohl vorallem der Selbstwerbung und Markenwerbung dienen.

Vieleicht sollte man sich einmal Gedanken machen, ob Tests/Reviews/Guides, welche ja den Anspruch haben einem unbedarften Leser (ohne tiefergehende Kentnisse) eine gute Hilfe und erste Anlaufstation zu sein, vorher eingereicht werden sollten.


----------



## Timmynator (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> nur hab ich langsam genug das jeder denkt mich kritisieren zu müssen.



Das Problem dürfte eher darin liegen, dass du dich (sehr) schnell von jedweder Äusserung persönlich angegriffen fühlst, die sich nicht mit deiner Wahrnehmung deckt. 

Wofür ist ein Forum sonst da, als Meinungen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen? Die (meisten) Leute wollen dir nur ein Feedback geben bzw. ihre Meinung zum gegebenen Sachverhalt ausdrücken. 
Dass u.U. Kritik dazwischen ist, die unangebracht ist (ich lasse das als meinen Erfahrungswert einfließen, kein Bezug zu konkreten Threads) lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Trotzdem findet hier keine Hexenjagd auf dich statt...


----------



## SonicNoize (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Nobody 2.0 jetzt aus dem Forum gegangen ist. Oder wurde er gegangen? Egal.

Fakt ist, dass eine Kritik, wie sie von ruyven gekommen ist, in der realen Welt ausserhalb sämtlicher Rücksichten aufeinander immer wieder vorkommt. Und da wird die teilweise noch heftiger formuliert, auch gern mit Sätzen "Sind sie sicher, dass sie das richtige studieren?", was kollegen von mir bei Korrekturen von Laborberichten dessöfteren mal zu hören bekommen haben. Nobody's Artikel sind für meinen Geschmack zu anspruchslos, da ich im Studium viel mit Mess- und Regelungstechnik zu tun habe. Sie sind in einem sehr guten Deutsch geschrieben, tolle Bilder und manchmal einfach interessant zum nebenbei lesen, für meinen Geschmack fehlen da aber mathematische und Physikalische Zusammenhänge sowie Messtechnische Grundlagen sowie aussagekräftige Experimente oder Versuche mit handfesten, verwertbaren Ergebnissen. Daher kann ich den Kritikpunkten von ruyven nur zustimmen. Seine Kritik war durchaus konstruktiv, wären die genannten Punkte im Artikel umgesetzt worden, wäre das sehr interessant zum lesen geworden, nicht nur für den Laien. Durch den Artikel bin ich in keiner Weise schlauer geworden, absolut nichts neues. Ist mir aber eigentlich egal, da es ja für den ein- oder anderen trotzdem etwas neues sein kann.

Das blöde an so nem Forum ist, dass man eine extrem Breite Zielgruppe trifft und man kanns hier sicher nicht jedem recht machen. Irgendwer wird immer was zu meckern haben. Auf sowas muss man sich aber gefasst machen, und ich kann die Reaktion von Nobody 2.0 in keiner Weise nachvollziehen.

Ich persöhnlich habe in Beruf und Studium schon ganz andere Dinge zu hören bekommen, und die waren teilweise richitg unverschämt. Aber da muss man halt durch, wenn man sich der Sache annimmt, merkt man irgendwann, dass die wenigsten Vorgesetzten oder Professoren das tun, um einem eine persönlich rein zu würden. Und hier war eigentlich überhaupt nichts derartiges zu lesen, desswegen verstehe ich die Reaktionen nicht im geringsten.


----------



## empty (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*

@SonicNoize: Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Das mit dem falschen Studium musste ich mir nie direkt anhören aber verstehe zu gut was du meinst.  
Es kann aber auch nicht der Anspruch sein ein Laborbericht in so einem Forum zu posten.

Messmethode und gewählte Komponenten gehören nichts desto trotz in den Bericht. Ca. 40% des Fehlers entsteht bei der Probenahme und auch diese muss Lückenlos dokumentiert werden.
Da fällt mir gleich mein Elementaranalytik-Proffesor ein: "Wenn sie mit einer Schaufel aus Eisen eine Bodenprobe nehmen, wird jeder Boden verseucht sein."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Chipsatzkühlung was bringt's ?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir in der Tat mal Recht geben. Es gibt da derzeit zwei aktuellere Threads mit sogenannten Reviews/Roundups, welche in der derzeitigen Form nicht in dieses Forum gehören, da sie fachlich fragwürdig sind und wohl vorallem der Selbstwerbung und Markenwerbung dienen.



Meint ihr das offizielle Test-Unterforum hier im Wakü-Bereich, oder die allgemeine Auflistung von Tests&Reviews?




SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum Nobody 2.0 jetzt aus dem Forum gegangen ist. Oder wurde er gegangen? Egal.



Er hat im entsprechenden Thread um die Löschung seines Accounts gebeten.


----------

